# June Photo of the Month 2020



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is... "Foals II".


It's summer again (in the Northern Hemisphere) and also those cute, awesome, spring-to-early-summer foals and foaling season are here!

This month, we are sharing photos of our cute foals - newborn, or a tad older, up to 1 year old. The photo can be a brand new about a brand new 2020 foal or an older one, perhaps your now grown up or passed favorite horse foal time memory.

Now, you will have from June to June 30 for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After June 30, the entry will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting the Photo of June 2020. Once the entry has been closed, it is not possible to enter the competition with your photo anymore.

If you have something to ask, comment, etc., the fastest way to reach my attention is to tag my username @ TaMMa89 (remove the gap between (at) and TaMMa89) in a message posted in this thread. I do check this thread during enrollment period, but not daily or every second day.

Have fun!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

My May 2019 baby Iris laying in the hay at almost a month old


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

My 1 month old Abbie


----------



## dewilderoos (Apr 7, 2020)

*Snowwhite’s Liliann*

This is “Snowwhite’s Liliann” a 3 weeks old 🍀Irish Cob🍀 filly. We are so in love with her❤❤

(This is just 1 picture, I’ve got thousands more 🤭)


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! You've 15 days for voting from now so vote now!


----------

